# Marek's Necropsy



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Marek's Necropsy - Pictures*

Decided to cull this hen
















She had been a little neurological for several weeks. I knew she wasn't gonna get better, but I was a coward until a few days ago when I decided to euthanize her.

This is what her sciatic nerve looked like:








From the Merck manual


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I still haven't gotten over the loss of my three and I can't imagine having to cull one.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I'm so sorry, I still haven't gotten over the loss of my three and I can't imagine having to cull one.


Sorry you lost three. {{{{ hugs }}}}

This was the first time did the deed on a grown bird, and while it was hard to do, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to think how awful it is to necropsy. But once they're dead, I now think of it as a supermarket bird . Kathy, I didn't know you were squeamish!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I used to think how awful it is to necropsy. But once they're dead, I now think of it as a supermarket bird . Kathy, I didn't know you were squeamish!


Not squeamish... blood, guts, pus, etc, none of that bothers me, it's the act of killing them and the throes of death I find disturbing.

.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Gotta do what ya gotta do.


And you know I felt a sense of relief after doing it?

.


----------

